

Ask HN: What % of your users have JS disabled? - talkingquickly

Always a consideration when deciding how much time to improving the none JS user experience, curious what the stat's are for sites run by HNers?
======
kls
For most of the non-technical sites I have manged the number has been between
.5 and 3%, I would assume the number is higher for sites that are frequented
by more technical users. This article
[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/10/how-
many-...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/10/how-many-users-
have-javascript-disabled/) says it is around 1%. Keep in mind that it was
compiled in 2010.

------
twunde
I'd be interested in how many people are actually tracking the users with it
disabled (Remember that Google Analytics can't track them since it uses JS)

~~~
Andrenid
GA "can" track non-JS users, but it requires a server-side implementation:

[http://code.google.com/intl/en/apis/analytics/docs/mobile/mo...](http://code.google.com/intl/en/apis/analytics/docs/mobile/mobileWebsites.html)

~~~
talkingquickly
Haven't come across this before, shame there's no ruby implementation

------
latitude
Apparently heck of a lot. Over 30%. But that's a lot of HN/reddit traffic, and
I might still be missing some bots masquerading as humans, but it's certainly
not negligible.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/qev5u/native_an...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/qev5u/native_analytics_work_in_progress/c3x6qc7)

------
Andrenid
We get about 15% of users with no JS (~250k visits a month, state Gov't site).

------
dangrossman
From a quick sample of 1000 random sites tracked by W3Counter: around 8%

